# how



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

do i start an rp


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

You are in one.

((See?))


----------



## Inkblooded (May 29, 2018)

Liek dis, siwwy! XD
*i murr as i nuzzle into meh tail* OwO free cookehs?


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Liek dis, siwwy! XD
> *i murr as i nuzzle into meh tail* OwO free cookehs?



stop... you're acting like a fucking baby. 

also those cookies are *MINE*


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Liek dis, siwwy! XD
> *i murr as i nuzzle into meh tail* OwO free cookehs?


*Reciprocates*


----------



## Inkblooded (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> stop... you're acting like a fucking baby.
> 
> also those cookies are *MINE*



Fine.... psh... have it your way... kid

*draws my 7 samurai blades and calls upon the power of the ancient storm kitsune*


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

Inkblooded said:


> Fine.... psh... have it your way... kid
> 
> *draws my 7 samurai blades and calls upon the power of the ancient storm kitsune*


oh no, don't hurt me... i'm a scaredy cat...


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

((I'm confused. Is this not an NSFW underaged baby play with diaper use? I was really liking where it was headed!))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

We all have mix ups in roleplays


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

((If not can we do some feral noncon stuff? I want to be a frisky whale plz.))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

i do not accept those who stand on all fours


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> i do not accept those who stand on all fours


*The frisky whale swims through the water. He eats a fish and goes ~gulp~. He is turned on now _big time_.*

((K you go. He isn't wearing any clothes FYI. He has stars all over him and makes an airplane noise while he swims.))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

((Oh my god, why'd you do that to the poor fish...))


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

((He just has them in his tummy because it's soft vore. Also I forgot to mention he has a blonde ponytail. Do you like inflation?))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

((well i binge-look at them for some stupid reason. why?))


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

((I'm going to do some inflation later when it gets more serious okay? Take your turn plz.))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

((*bangs head*))


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

*The frisky whale whooshes through the water. He is super fast and no one can get away from him ever. Stroking his long blond hair he notices his magical stars need recharging so he goes up to the surface to bask in the sun. Suddenly he notices a boat that's out of fuel and flips it over spilling a furry into the water.*

"Who are you and do you like inflation?" he asks.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

["Why kind of, sir. Yes. Anything else?" I say.]


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

((I gtg))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

(same-)


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

((Can we start again in 10 minutes? I just need to do something really quick.))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

h yes


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

~System Message: Username "Sexyinflationandbabiestuff69" has logged out. 16:45


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (May 29, 2018)

According to most furries, you start a roleplay by going to Google Images, searching "furry," picking whichever character you like best and then claiming it as your own.

Then, you find someone on Discord/Kik/Telegram/Skype/Email/Fax/Morse Code and type extremely subpar one line erotic descriptions.

Do that, and congratulations, you're a real furry roleplayer.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

So I steal an image off the internet? Fuck 

And tbh, I think this rp got murdered xd


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

~System Message: Username "Sexyinflationandbabiestuff69" has logged in. 19:06
~System Message: Username "Sexyinflationandbabiestuff69" has logged out. 19:06


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

yourmom96 logged in and out


----------



## Steelite (May 29, 2018)

theawakening said:


> And tbh, I think this rp got murdered xd


And I want all witnesses here to...

*slams table menacingly*







... that way. Haha.


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

...Why


----------



## Steelite (May 29, 2018)

Idk, I'm bored and I probably need help after spending an entire evening watching Phoenix Wright solving a murder crime in *MY LITTLE PONY*, lol.

(It's actually pretty dang good though.)


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

meh, i've been bored with this anyway


----------



## Dongding (May 29, 2018)

~System Message: Username "Sexyinflationandbabiestuff69" has logged in. 20:41

((Looking for NSFW whaleplay where you are my teeth and I chew my fish with you. Can be female or male whale. Willing to sub.))


----------



## theawakening (May 29, 2018)

atm i'm confused


----------

